# TV or Monitor



## coolfriend693 (May 18, 2015)

Hi
Can anyone tell me whether using an LED/LCD tv instead of A monitor has any advantages????
TVs are way cheaper for the size they offer compared with Monitors..

My primary use is for gaming, movies and ocassional net browsing...

What yol have to say???? buy a big monitor or a big TV????


----------



## Minion (May 24, 2015)

Get a big TV. Much better panel quality than monitors.But plz do check for input lag if you are considering for gaming.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 24, 2015)

for watching movies, big size is better.. gaming is something you can't do that on big but it's dream thing (because of gaming settings and need big GPU)... buy monitor for computer, 20-22 inch will be sufficient comparing your big tv, for tv get 32" and above..
you need to buy separate TV and separate monitor..


----------



## Hrishi (May 24, 2015)

Make sure that you don't place the HDTV too close to your eyes , else it will be highly pixelated.
Also , I wouldn't recommend buying 32"+ TV if you intend to play FPS games. For racing games the bigger the screen the better it gets but for FPS it isn't the case.

I use a HDTV 28" along with my laptop.

In upcoming months when I will get my rig , I will replace this 28" HDTV with a 27" LED panel.


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2015)

Large Screen TVs are not ideal for gaming and browsing. It may seems good at first playing on such a  large screen but trust me it is tiring to keep shifting focus all over the 40" area, a 24" monitor is much better. 

Browsing is even worse  on TVs, TVs are not as sharp as monitors.,letters and edges are jagged, distortions are visible.

This is coming from someone who uses a 40" TV with his PC. Trust me you're better off with a monitor.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Large Screen TVs are not ideal for gaming and browsing. It may seems good at first playing on such a  large screen but trust me it is tiring to keep shifting focus all over the 40" area, a 24" monitor is much better.
> 
> Browsing is even worse  on TVs, TVs are not as sharp as monitors.,letters and edges are jagged, distortions are visible.
> 
> This is coming from someone who uses a 40" TV with his PC. Trust me you're better off with a monitor.



I totally agree with you. Anything beyond 24" is waste for fps gaming and browsing if you intend to place the screen on desk. The only love for 40" lies in Playing racing / combat ( mortal combat/tekeen ) games , and watching movies.
For pure FPS gaming , it will cause pain/strain in your yes.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2015)

^ I wanted to tell same thing.. he need to buy both monitor and tv... even if TV supports pc connectivity, it does not recommended for gaming with growing size of TV....


----------



## coolfriend693 (May 26, 2015)

thanks for your replies guys

I already own a 24inch benq2420hd monitor....
but i feel for gaming and esp for movies i need a bigger screen.
TVs r cheap compared to monitors for the size...

My specs
core i54440
gtx 970
8gb ddr3


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

coolfriend693 said:


> thanks for your replies guys
> 
> I already own a 24inch benq2420hd monitor....
> but i feel for gaming and esp for movies i need a bigger screen.
> ...


For movies , yes!
But for gaming ? It depends on the type of games you play.


----------

